# Xfs morto, o c'é qualche speranza? [risolto]

## MajinJoko

ciao a tutti.

oggi stavo usando il mio portatile.. studiavo, navigavo, chattavo, ascoltavo musica.. niente di strano insomma.. ad un certo punto sembra che tutti i file presenti nell /home siano spariti  :Shocked: 

riavvio, e trovo tutto al suo posto, tranne qualche file di impostazione di Opera. Onestamente non ci ho pensato più di tanto (avevo molta fretta di riprendere a studiare).

il portatile rimane acceso senza errori, e comincio il revdep-rebuild segnalato per l'aggiornamento di openssl, e me ne vado a cena.

al mio ritorno la tragica scoperta. il revdep è fallito, non saprei dire se ha terminato di emergere il primo pacchetto (python). Ottengo a ripetizione

```
Input/Output 

error
```

provando ad eseguire, ad esempio, bash.

riavvio incrociando le dita, e quando do emerge ecco la sorpresa:

```
# emerge -pv portage

import: unable to open X server `'.

/usr/bin/emerge: line 7: os.environ[PORTAGE_CALLER]=emerge: command not found

/usr/bin/emerge: line 8: sys.path: command not found

import: unable to open X server `'.

/usr/bin/emerge: line 11: try:: command not found

import: unable to open X server `'.

/usr/bin/emerge: line 13: except: command not found

/usr/bin/emerge: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `1'

/usr/bin/emerge: line 14: `     sys.exit(1) # If they control C during imports, just die silently'
```

Ho spento, inserito la livecd 2006.1, avviato il sistema e fatto l'xfs_check sia di / che della /home. In entrambi i casi trovo errori. Ma in entrambi i casi l'xfs_repair fallisce miseramente riportando, come ultima riga:

```
fatal error -- can't read block 16777216 for directory inode 100884318
```

.

Onestamente sono un pò spiazzato. Il filesystem è corrotto, giusto? Posso escludere danni hardware (tutto ma questo OGGI NO)?

Posso fare qualcosa per recuperare qualcosina?

Ho un backup effettuato prima di aggiornare a gcc-4, nel caso peggiore posso ripristinare quello. In questo caso cosa potrei fare per i filesystem corrotti? basta ricrearli con mkfs.xfs?

Sul forum non ho trovato nulla, mentre in rete ho trovato questo: http://oss.sgi.com/archives/xfs/2006-07/msg00172.html

Ma non mi da molte speranze..

----------

## .:chrome:.

mmmh... non vorrei fare l'uccello del malaugurio, ma qui mi sa che c'è qualcosa che non va sul disco

non è normale che un file system si comporti così, soprattuttos e ti dice che non può leggere un determinato blocco

mi verrebbe da dire che l'elettronica del disco ti sta abbandonando, o che sono atterrate le testine.

in ogni caso io non mi fiderei più a usare quel disco prima di averlo testato. copia il copiabile e lancia un badblocks con controllo di scrittura (occhio che formatta a basso livello il disco!) e inizia a pregare

----------

## MajinJoko

se così fosse, sarebbe davvero un problema.

il disco è di un portatile, comprato peraltro ad aprile..

va beh, per stasera spengo tutto e me ne vado a fare un giro, che l'arrabbiatura me la tengo per un altro giorno..

grazie k.gothmog

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> il disco è di un portatile, comprato peraltro ad aprile..

 

beh... vedila così: nel caso peggiore, se non altro, è in garanzia   :Confused: 

----------

## makoomba

hai dato un'occhiata all'ottimo tip di !equilibrium ?

----------

## MajinJoko

una novità.

premetto che ho:

/dev/hda8 /home

/dev/hda9 /   di un'installazione a 64 bit

/dev/hda6 /   di un'installazione a 32 bit

la 6 è sanissima. allora mi è venuto in mente di entrare di là, non montando mai hda8 e hda9, aggiornare xfsprogs, e lanciare l'xfs_repair sulle due partizioni bacate.

l'output è questo: *Quote:*   

> Phase 5 - rebuild AG headers and trees...
> 
>         - reset superblock...
> 
> Phase 6 - check inode connectivity...
> ...

 

praticamente identico in entrambi i casi. In pratica, niente più fatal error.

che dite? forse il disco è salvo?

poi volevo chiedere una precisazione a k.gothmog. Il "badblocks con controllo di scrittura" che mi consigli opera una formattazione a basso livello del disco, giusto? se il disco fosse difettoso me ne accorgerei in questa fase, giusto (ottenendo errori in scrittura, o qualcosa di simile)?

Se andasse tutto bene, come posso verificare l'integrità del disco? Creando il filesystem nuovo ho qualche modo di controllare il disco?

scusate i miei post un pò confusionari e precipitosi, ahimé avrei bisogno del portatile in questi giorni, e mi trovo in questa divertentissima situazione.

buona giornata

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Il "badblocks con controllo di scrittura" che mi consigli opera una formattazione a basso livello del disco, giusto? se il disco fosse difettoso me ne accorgerei in questa fase, giusto (ottenendo errori in scrittura, o qualcosa di simile)?
> 
> Se andasse tutto bene, come posso verificare l'integrità del disco? Creando il filesystem nuovo ho qualche modo di controllare il disco?

 

beh, stando così le cose, sembra un difetto della FAT, e non fisico

io per scrupolo però lo farei quel controllo

se trova dei settori difettosi, nei quali non risce a leggere o scrivere, te lo segnala

se esce senza errori vuol dire che fisicamente il disco non ha niente.

non escluderei comunque un difetto dell'unità. potrebbe essere dpovuto anche al surriscaldamento dell'unità

----------

## comio

Potrebbe essere il baco dell'xfs di cui si è parlato una settimana orsono (cercare please)?

Nel LiveCD 2006.1 purtroppo i tool contenuti per l'xfs non sono gli ultimi, e non riescono a fare il repair (a meno di farlo manualmente... rimando al sito di sgi, dove spiegano il problema).

Mio consiglio: monta una partizione, aggiorna xfs_repair & co (all'ultima versione 2.8.10) e fai il check dell'altra... poi inverti i ruoli.

Dal sito di sgi (http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/faq.html#dir2):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Q: What is the issue with directory corruption in Linux 2.6.17?
> 
> In the Linux kernel 2.6.17 release a subtle bug was accidentally introduced into the XFS directory code by some "sparse" endian annotations. This bug was sufficiently uncommon (it only affects a certain type of format change, in Node or B-Tree format directories, and only in certain situations) that it was not detected during our regular regression testing, but it has been observed in the wild by a number of people now.
> ...

 

----------

## MajinJoko

 *comio wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere il baco dell'xfs di cui si è parlato una settimana orsono (cercare please)?

 

avevo cercato, senza ottenere risultati. chiedo scusa se non ho trovato nulla, ma a dir la verità ero un pò in panico   :Sad: .

 *comio wrote:*   

> Mio consiglio: monta una partizione, aggiorna xfs_repair & co (all'ultima versione 2.8.10) e fai il check dell'altra... poi inverti i ruoli.

 

già fatto, il risultato lo trovi nel mio post appena sopra.

 *comio wrote:*   

> Dal sito di sgi (http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/faq.html#dir2):

 

ora riavvio il portatile e ci provo, grazie per la segnalazione.

una sola cosa, in quello che citi dice che il baco sarebbe stato risolto dal: "Update: the fix is included in 2.6.17.7 and later kernels.", io però uso il 2.6.17-r7 da molto tempo (da appena è passato stabile su amd64). Spero di recuperare qualcosa con il tuo consiglio, ma viste le premesse, le speranze sono poche..

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> io per scrupolo però lo farei quel controllo

 

"fortunatamente" avevo in programma una formattazione nel fine settimana, per poter ridimensionare correttamente le partizioni (80 gb di disco, 37 per windows e 6 per la gentoo a 64 bit fa veramente ridere), quindi perderò qualche minuto in più per fare la formattazione a basso livello che consigli.

grazie ragazzi

----------

## !equilibrium

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> avevo cercato, senza ottenere risultati. chiedo scusa se non ho trovato nulla, ma a dir la verità ero un pò in panico  .

 

il thread a cui si riferiva comio era questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494459-highlight-xfs.html

trovi la spiegazione al tuo problema.

----------

## MajinJoko

grazie mille a tutti.

era proprio saltato l'xfs, una prova con badblocks (risultato: 0 badblocks found   :Laughing:  ) mi ha dato la definita conferma che a livello hardware è tutto a posto.

grazie ancora e buon week end!

----------

## power83

MajinJoko ma sei tu quella nella foto dell'avatar?

----------

## MajinJoko

No   :Cool: 

È Jessica Alba

----------

## lavish

 *power83 wrote:*   

> MajinJoko ma sei tu quella nella foto dell'avatar?

 

esistono i pm per gli ignoranti (come si fa a ignorare che si tratta di Jessica Alba???   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

Scherzi a parte, è meglio se le richieste di qualunque tipo che esulano dal topic, le facciamo via pm, grazie  :Wink: 

----------

